# ..Nanolex or G-Techniq..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..

Wanting to try some of theses rather dangerous (joke) Nano sealant products this year, but just not sure which ones to use, G-Techniq or Nanolex..

Does anyone on here have experience with both, and can anyone comment on the pros and cons of either..

Maybe Rob and Florian can comment, or, as Harry Hill would say, FIIIIIIIIIIGHT..

Seriously though, which of the two would you use, or is there another alternative out their, such as Wolfes stuff..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I can comment only about gtechniq and you can't be disappointed. I've tried C1,C2,C3,C4,C5,G1,G3 and are easy to use, extremely durable and very glossy. I've got also P1 and G4 in my armour and i'm amazed. I do love GTech


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for that ercapoccia, how do you find application, removal and durability..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Gtechniq to and find it superb and application is like wiping water on your paint and buffing off. The Glass treatment is a bit harder to remove but a squirt of IPA soon sorts it out and that is on the G1 and G4, the G3 I found also a bit tough to remove but I changed to a plain cotton towel and paper towel and it soon was done. Rob at Gtechniq has told me that if the glass treatment is a bit tough to remove it means its worked correctly.
I have only used 1 of the Nanolex range and thats the Regenerating Shampoo as Gtechniq as yet do not make it, it does exactly as it says on the adds and a little goes a long way, the car was almost dry once I had rinsed it all off and in the recent weather is a huge bonus.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

C1,C4,C5 and G1 have same consistency than IPA that is the base solvent. Application is really easy with the make up cotton pads that come with any sealant. You need G2/IPA to remove G1 residue. Wipe off C1/C4/C5 residues is even easier, just a couple of clean MF, job done. G3 buffing off is not so easy, you need some cotton towel, IPA and elbow grease. C3 is not my favorite on exterior but i really like it for my alfa's interior. C2 is something you must have it's the easiest sealant i've ever tried and it's just great. You can use as QD 10:1 and drying aid 15:1. C2 works well with any sealant or wax.
I can't say about durability of C1,C3 and C5, i need more time to see how they work. I've C4 on my exterior trim since more than a year and it's still there as good as the first day. C2 is very durable on it's own more than a month but i do like to use it with other sealant. G3 it's also very durable, around 4 months or more and G1 over a year. G3 and G1 last longer if topped up with some C2, even at drying aid diluition.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i now have the complete collection of both 

once i find a spare weekend, i shall be doing my car, half nanolex pro, half C1. well, maybe not quite half, as i will be putting them against Zaino, and also Vintage


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

I have been using G Techniq C2 and it is truly superb, Its soo quick and easy to use and gives a nice glassy finish...

The finish on my car is always good but even my neighbours have commented since I have put a coat of C2 on...


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

I have made the following experience:

- Nanolex paint sealant - was gone after 1-2 months, dind't work at all. Application and removal was a pain in the ass, no matter what technique or towel was used

- Nanolex rim sealant - same poor performace as the paint sealant

- Gtechniq glass sealant - works great, durability is very long

In the next weeks I will try out the Gtechniq rim sealant C5. It would be amazing if it shows the same good performance as the glass sealant.


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

i can only really comment on the C4 trim 

badly grey'd trims on mine, applied Once in april, following a wash with W2 and a nail brush, trim is still as black as it should be, water still beads off it, even after being hamfisted with the srp + wax and catching the edges of the trim. 

10months so far from 1 quick wipe over with it, makes any other method seem very time consuming and costly imho.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GTSport said:


> I have made the following experience:
> 
> - Nanolex paint sealant - was gone after 1-2 months, dind't work at all. Application and removal was a pain in the ass, no matter what technique or towel was used
> 
> - Nanolex rim sealant - same poor performace as the paint sealant


Really?? would be interested to know your panel preparation and application process or even your maintenance routine.

1-2 months sounds like it's deteriorated prematurely.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Really?? would be interested to know your panel preparation and application process or even your maintenance routine.
> 
> 1-2 months sounds like it's deteriorated prematurely.


Likewise, we've seen well over six months (don't know how long it would have lastes as Rich sold his car.....) from the paint sealant and we find it's really quite easy to apply.

The wheel sealant was equally durable and I'm currently at 4 and a half months with the Premium Glass Sealant with no drop off in performance on one car and nearly 4 months with Urban on another vehicle.

I suspect something's amiss in either the application process, paint preparation or maintenance routine.


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

Paint was polished with Menzerna 3.02 + 106. Then IPA wipedown and after this the Nanolex paint cleaner spray. Sealant was applied panel by panel and direcltly removed. Same process without polishing for the rims.

In both cases the protection was gone after 1-2 month. I applied it on the rims in November. My car isn't driven much in the winter, but the wheels looked horrible after the winter even with regular cleaning.

At the moment I have protected my rims with multiple layers of Zaino. This works perfect and offers good protection over a long time. To avoid having to apply several layers I will try out the Gtechniq C5 as I have made very good experience with their glass sealant.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Which sealant was it? Premium or Professional? 

What was your cure time? 

What did you use to clean the car and wheels with after application?


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

Third one from the right. It's called Basic. Nanolex changed the names some time ago.

Cure time as written in the maual.

The car was washed with Meguiars HyperWash, the rims also. No wheel cleaner.


----------



## envious89 (Aug 24, 2010)

i actually have had very poor results using the premium glass glass sealant... It lasted all but 2 weeks!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

envious89 said:


> i actually have had very poor results using the premium glass glass sealant... It lasted all but 2 weeks!


That's very unlikely if the application was done according to our steps we suggest - please let me know how you applied it in detail, I'm sure we can find the problem!

Cheers, Florian


----------



## steeve (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm amazed, I did my wife's new Mini Cooper a year ago with Nanolex Si3D. It still looks stunning and water just beads up and runs off. Cleaning is easy as dirt doesn't stick to the paint.

I've used it on motorbikes too, with the same excellent results. Personally I cant rate it highly enough.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection


----------

